# question about bobcat backhoe attachments



## ALEX516

I see there are tons of variations in models 709 7709, 908, etc as far as backhoe attachments are concerned. I've been watching ebay for a while on these...

I'm running a 773g with aux hydro & hi-flo. Anyone know what my best option is for this machine, as in which model is "made or reccomended" for this model machine?

Also, I know that these attachments require "attaching brackets" that mount to the machine, are these all universal or different for different mid to heavy size machines?
I think I've seen one or two on ebay that attach to the attachment plate, and the reast seem to "hook" on to the machine's chassis itself.

Can anyone shed any light on this? I did not want to call local bobcat and spend an hour asking the guy tons of questions but I need to do a mini drywell kind of job at my house and would have some use in addition to that for it so I am thinking about buying it. I want to purchase one if I find one at a good price, but don't want to get the wrong one, one that's incompatible, or one that's too heavy.

Thanks for reading and I appreciate any replies.


----------



## Big Dog D

My best advice would be to look into a mini-excavator. The attach type backhoes are so limited and limiting on a job that there is NO comparison!


----------



## norrod

What Big Dog said! But since you already have the SSL...

I cannot remember the 908

It will come donw to what you want, mainly in digging depth, and stabilizer type

The going models right now are










The 709F is the most common.

The chassis mounting kit is specific for your machine, make sure you have the right one.

If you are going to do a lot of digging, you may want to consider a set of rear stabilizers as well. They reduce the amount of sliding into the hole.


----------



## ALEX516

*replies*

Thanks all, That chart was exactly what I was asking for.
I'm not heavily into the business where I can justify a mini-x but I am looking into the attachment for my existing machine.

I'll keep a look out for the ideal one.

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Just make sure you get a 709 with the fold down stablizers. Cause the vertical stablizers suck. I just about flipped a 763 with a 709 over cause I was on a hill and the stablizers don't stick out far enough.

I am in the same situation. I want a bobcat 331 mini-ex but can only afford a 709 for my 773G.


----------



## drmiller100

everyone i have talked to that tried to make money with a backhoe ona skid steer failed.

they don't weigh enough, they aren't quick, you can't see.

supposedly the ones where you sit up on the backhoe are better, but to move the machine, you have to get in the main cab.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

drmiller100 said:


> everyone i have talked to that tried to make money with a backhoe ona skid steer failed.
> .


That would explain why there are so many slightly used bobcat backhoes for sale then. LOL  Oh well sometimes you just got to use what you can afford to buy what you need.


----------



## norrod

drmiller100 said:


> everyone i have talked to that tried to make money with a backhoe ona skid steer failed.
> 
> they don't weigh enough, they aren't quick, you can't see.
> 
> supposedly the ones where you sit up on the backhoe are better, but to move the machine, you have to get in the main cab.


 can move my machine from the hoe position, I can reach my sticks for there.

But I do agree with you on productivity. I will use the hoe attachment for open, flat terrain digging. But if I am on uneven ground, or working against a building , I use an excavator. Much more steady and productive.

the biggest issue I have with the hoe on the SSL is the footprint the machine has. the hoe is contantly dragging the entire machine to the hole. And on uneven ground, even the fold-stabilizers can help you from getting beat up on the rocking horse. Granted , rear stabilizers might help, but I am not sure about the ROI on those.


----------



## mike33

*Bobcatservice*

i own a 185 which was the 773 I have the 709 hoe attm. yes you will need brackets for on the machine. I think they are about 300.00 I had this hoe on my old 763 also but the mounts stayed with the machine. The excav. is nice but i stay with the attm i have used this system many years and dont miss what i dont have. I cant spend 40,000 for the exv, so this works quite well

Mike


----------



## racetra

My backhoe attachment is a model 911. It hooks to trailer balls that are mounted on brackets that are welded on my 863 stock. For the most part, If you never run a little excavator you will be fine for pier holes and some light trenching. If you get near an excavator, make sure you have about $50K in your pocket.


----------



## Dwan

I have a 914 to fit my 975 bobcat. there is a linkage setup to run the machine from the backhoe set. the hoe will reach 14' and has more lift then the 580K case I use to run. put tracks on the bobcat with the hoe and it will go in a lot more places then the case would. But I have to agree a mini excavator would be a better choice. the bobcat ssl and excavator make a great team.


----------



## farmboy555

*Backhoe att.*

I have a 709 attachment, with vert, stabs. on it. It's on my 853 bobcat and I work it every day. It cost me 3k on ebay and I had a set of bracket's for your machine that I sold for $150. Should you have a problem finding a set, let me know. The guy I got mine for the 853 had several diff. set's. dennis


----------

